

TurboRLE: Turbo Run Length Encoding - powturbo
https://github.com/powturbo/TurboRLE

======
powturbo
Efficient and fast Run Length Encoding library

\- 100% C (C++ compatible headers), without inline assembly \- Efficient
compression \- Maximal 1 byte overhead \- No modification of the raw data,
preserving compressibility \- Order preserving

